# Poppyseeds - lime-Muffins



## cara (Mar 19, 2006)

3/4 cup veggie oil
200g/ a bit less than 1 cup flour
1 t baking powder
1/2 t salt
1 1/4 cup confectioners sugar
1 large egg
1 large egg white
2/3 cup milk
1 T lime juice
1 T grated lime peel
2 t poppy seeds

in a large bowl mix flour, baking powder and salt and add the sugar
in a second bowl blend well egg, eggwhite, oil and milk, add lime juice and peel.
combine the two mixtures just enough to blend, add poppy seeds.
spoon the batter into the pan, top with poopy seeds and lime peel.
bake in the preheated oven at 375°F/190°C for about 20min.
serve warm or let cool on a wire rack.


----------

